# Malic Acid Plus or Fibro Malic?



## Guest (Apr 6, 1999)

Okay, here's a new one--has anyone yet heard of these supplements? I have been reading on other boards about Fibro Malic and then I went into my health food store the other day and found Fibro X. It contains the magnesium and malic acid along with grape seed and a few others. Then, I e-mailed someone about the Malic Acid Plus (her husband has fibro and takes this and he swears by it) and it contains magnesium, malic acid and boswella Serrata (for pain), Chromium Picolinate and B6--I have emailed this girl back to find out where she got it and I may try it after I finish my MSM. The MSM has worked great in taking away my TMJ and elbow pain but I'm still working on my stubborn neck and shoulders. By the time I finish the MSM, I will have been on it for over 2 months which I believe is a good try for a good lenth of time. I just don't want to start something new with it and not know for sure which is helping. So, has anyone heard of these new items? I am always willing to try something because you never knowwwwwwww, ya know?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have been on the Boswellia tablets for over a month now and they haven't done anything for me at all to relieve my severe back pain and muscle aches etc. I was So disappointed because I had heard good things about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 1999)

Check out my post "Found My Fibromyalgia Booklet -- Finally" (3/11/99)It gives a web site and specific information on Magnesium and Malic acid.I have been on this supplement with good results for about 2 yrs. It is very obvious to me that it hurts more if I don't take the pill!!I think there are other posts about malic and Magnesium, check the search function of this BB to see more info.Good luck!! Happy







[This message has been edited by Happy (edited 04-06-99).]


----------

